# Wie neuen Thread eröffnen?



## Teichfisch (20. Aug. 2010)

Hey habe Frage sry wen es dumm klingt aber wie öffne ich einen neune Therad also eun neues Thema?


----------



## Dodi (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie neuen Thread eröffnen?*

Hallo Teichfisch - mein Name ist Dodi. 

Du suchst Dir das Forum, wo Deine Frage am besten passt und klickst dann ganz oben links auf 
"neues Thema" - dann gibst Du Deinem Thread einen aussagekräftigen Namen und kannst Deinen Beitrag stellen.

Wenn noch Fragen sind, melde Dich einfach.

P.S.: Ich hab Dir mal hierfür ein Thema im Support gegönnt, da Du es selbst ja noch nicht konntest. 

Edit sagt mir auch noch, das diese Anleitung noch helfen kann.


----------



## Teichfisch (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie neuen Thread eröffnen?*

Okay Danke


----------

